# goat bras- tore udder update



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

My Saanen is much better this morning, she was able to hold her milk and did her normal amount this morning, with the way it looks there is nothing to stitch so we are going to go with keeping it clean and keeping her on antibiotics, the good thing its its in the fold so it has more protection, never thought a bad thing could be so good. 

This goat has bad udder structure and even before the wound I was thinking of getting her a bra to hopefully extend her milking life. I dont know a thing about them so is one brand better than the other?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I never found more than one brand.

http://www.hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/product.php?productid=3482


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

didnt you have one for one of your goats? did she seem to mind it too bad if so?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.enasco.com/product/C15140N is that the same one?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes, looks the same. Just get which ever is cheaper. 

You may have to tweak it a bit when you get it, but it will definitely make her more comfortable. You can see on the pic below that I added a shoelace from the front edge of the udder netting to the chest strap.

I was concerned about her udder getting 'humid' in there, but it wasn't bad. Just be extra careful on sanitization.

You'll have to fling it in the washer occasionally, too. Stick it in a pillow case.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I like how your straps are better than the one at hoeggars did you get that one from there and if you did have they change the style. I thought I remembered yours looking like that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oh, goodness, I slept since then, and I don't remember where I ordered it from!

It's a LOT of straps, but because goats rub on stuff, each of them serves a purpose.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Guess I have nothing but money to loose..darn goats.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Nasco has one cheaper - http://www.enasco.com/product/C15140(X)N

I have one and I'd be willing to sell it but I need to find it and give it a good wash.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I bough the one from hoeggars I just felt more comfortable with them since I have bought from them before, that and my PC firewall was being a pain so I couldnt work the other site.
Kim, if yours is like Alice I still may would like to have it. I dont like the solid canvas bag as I would want one to be more breathable here in the south.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Both sources have nylon mesh for the udder support pocket.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

it looked like solid canvas to me :0


----------

